# New Champion!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We had a great day at the trial yesterday. Kodi got the last Q needed for this RL!X (Championship) He also Q'd in both trials at level 2, finishing in 1st place and 4th place respectively. That means he also completed his Level 2 title, AND he did it with all very high scores, (his lowest was 198) meaning that he will also receive a Level 2 Award of Excellence!

Today he gets a well-earned rest!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Way to go Kodi and Karen! Congratulations - all your hard work paid off big time and you deserve a nice break today. Kodi, tell Mama to give you some special treats!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's awesome! Congratulations 

Kara


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

You are the best Kodi!! Congrats..you deserve it!! Love those ribbons!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Kodi...I know it was fun, but I know there is a whole lot of preparation and hard work before it starts being fun!!! ENJOY!!arty::clap2::cheer2::first:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

WOW Congratulations to both of you. Go Kodi !!!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

congrats you two!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Karen TERRIFIC!!! You must be thrilled! What a great picture I LOVE his mustache and beard!


----------



## Cindi (Sep 5, 2011)

Huge Congratulations and "Well Done" to both of you. The high scores, ribbons, and titles ..... they all reflect the great bond you've fostered and formed with your companion. Well done!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey, hey! Great work. Totally expected and no doubt thrilling. I still have that picture in my mind of him staring at you adoringly in the ring. You go Kodi!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Karen and Kodi! Kodi looks like he is proud of all his ribbons.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Way to go Karen, all the hard work is paying off. Great picture.:whoo:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Congratulations Karen and Kodi. CH Starborn Kodak Moment!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my gosh, this brings tears to my eyes!! SO proud of you and Kodi!!!
GO team Black and White!!!! 
CONGRATULATIONS ... and give that sweet boy some serious belly rubs from us!!

:cheer2: :first:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL!*

Karen,

Just a wonderful example of hard work and loving it.

You must be so proud--GREAT picture.

Shirley


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen I am impressed with your ability as well as Kodi's. If you weren't such a good trainer, he mights not have gotten there. Congratulations.

Lucile


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! We're enjoying some well-earned rest today. We were actually entered today too, but HE didn't get out of bed until 8:30... We told him we'd take him on a nice long car ride this afternoon instead!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Congrats to Kodi and you!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Congratulations to one of my favorite Havs and his mom. Looking forward to what up ahead for y'all.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations to you two!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> Thanks, everyone! We're enjoying some well-earned rest today. We were actually entered today too, but HE didn't get out of bed until 8:30... We told him we'd take him on a nice long car ride this afternoon instead!


So you are letting it go to his head, are you???! :biggrin1: Karen, you KNOW I am just kidding here. Congratulations to the two of you! And what a great photo of that proud Kodi and his beautiful ribbons! It has been so much fun and inspirational to follow the two of you and your successes!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! Great job, :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> So you are letting it go to his head, are you???! :biggrin1: Karen, you KNOW I am just kidding here. Congratulations to the two of you! And what a great photo of that proud Kodi and his beautiful ribbons! It has been so much fun and inspirational to follow the two of you and your successes!


I know you're kidding, Linda. That little boy works his heart out for me. So if he needs to sleep in late, I'll let him! As it turns out, I'm REALLY glad we didn't go... I've been exhausted all day. We ended up driving my son back out to school, (his truck needs to be repaired this week) And I kept falling asleep in the car. Good thing I was in the back seat!ound:


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

yay Kodi!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, How wonderful for both of you!!!! Look at that sweet face, it says it all. It seems you have found a fun hobby, that does not stress your body too much and a great partner in Kodi. I am so happy for you. Congrats!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Wynne! Yes, Robbie, Kodi is a lot easier on my joints than riding Oliver!<g> I still get worn out though... I was DEAD after Sat. I slept half the day yesterday!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well karen you are going to have to get Kodi a bigger chair to accommodate all his rosettes! And for him to chill out on after all his hard work!Well done both of you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

clare said:


> Well karen you are going to have to get Kodi a bigger chair to accommodate all his rosettes! And for him to chill out on after all his hard work!Well done both of you.


Most of them are hung up over the window at home... these were just from Sat. But before long, we're going to have to get pickier about the ones we hang up... we're running out of room!<g>

As far as the chair goes, I think he'd rather share... He likes to snuggle between classes.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

Yay! Congrats Karen & Kodi!! :whoo:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Kodi!!!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations to Karen and Kodi! Great Accomplishment for both of you.
And I LOVE the picture.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats Karen and Kodi! That's WONDERFUL!!! :cheer2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! Kodi says now he's practicing for his CDSP Novice Obedience and his AKC Rally Advanced titles. Hopefully we'll find time to get at least our firat legs on those this fall.


----------

